# PWO meal ?



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Guys

Been searching the site and getting some confusing advice.

I'm trying to add some bulk. Straight after workout I'm taking 2 scoops of extreme B & R.

I understand I should then consume a meal within an hour. What should I be looking to eat.

I've just eaten two large jacket spuds and 200gms of pilchards( I ****ing hate pilchards but they were cheap).

If anyones got the time perhaps you culd post what you eat.

Off to clean my teeth. :spit:


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Me, me, me I know but :bump:


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

basically, aim for a good meal high in protein/carbs and healthy fats if you wish. me personally, i have beef and potatoes. i eat that a lot lately as it happens.


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers Bodyworks. When you say beef do you mean a good slab of steak ?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i usually have sirlion, or as you say a slab straight off a big joint of beef.


----------

